

Buzzup Docs is Digg for Documents - etcera
http://mashable.com/2009/01/23/buzzup-docs/

======
sam_in_nyc
Just what the web needs... more fragmented and derivative ideas.

------
jwesley
Mashable will truly cover anything.

